# برنامج التست مود لكل مود(إكتشف أعطال جوالك وأصلحها مع هذا البرنامج)



## دلال مغربي (23 يونيو 2011)

*برنامج إصلاح الجوال لكل جوال (بالعربي)
التست مود لكل مود
 الآن
*





*تعرف على أعطال جوالك ، وعالجها من خلال هذا البرنامج 





*
*يحتوي هذا البرنامج على العديد من انواع النوكيا و اعطالها**
 وهو عبارة عن برنامج فلاش**
 ويمكنكم كذلك تنزيل الصور التي بها الاعطال* 

*









جزء من عملية إصلاح عطل






الآن مع التحميل


*






*



*
* إضغط هنا لتحميل البرنامج



**



*

*حجم البرنامج : 2.91 م.ب*
*

*
*
**



*
تحياتي للجميع
أرجو أن ينال الموضوع إعجابكم
*​


----------



## نصر اليوسف (27 يونيو 2011)

تسلم تسلم بس ياريتك علمتنا كيف نقوم بسخدام البرنامج هل عن طريق الكبل ام عن طريق جهاز الكمبيوتر


----------



## المهندس المرح (3 يوليو 2011)

أن بشوف إنه يا ريت كيف إنزله بالأول البرنامج
أو تحميل على مواقع أفضل من الموقع المحمل عليه البرنامج


----------



## خلوف العراقي (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورين جدا على مروركم واهتمامكم 

اولا : بالنسة للبرنامج يتم تصليح الجوال عن طريق وصل الهاتف بالحاسوب

ثانيا : طريقة التحميل من الموقع بعد ما يتم فتح صفحة التحميل موجود اسفل الصفحة كلمة »» get file ««
بمجرد الضغط عليها سيتم التحميل مباشره


----------

